# Wanted: very cheap laptop



## reviveourhomes

I need a laptop, thats in perfect working order, but maybe just old, needs to be under 200 dollars with shipping , let me know if you can help. Thanks and GOD BLESS


----------



## DMB14

Maybe this is what you're looking for?
http://www.computerforum.com/showthread.php?t=8029

I got one of them for $193 shipped.


----------



## reviveourhomes

how long have you had it, does it work properly and did it come with everything you need to run it?


----------



## DMB14

I just paid for it on Thursday night and he shipped it Friday. It should be hear maybe next Friday or Monday. I'll let you know how it is when I get it.


----------



## reviveourhomes

ok, yeah email me at reviveourhomes@juno.com and let me know how it turns out


----------



## DMB14

Will do.


----------



## diablo

DMB14,  did you get your laptop yet.  I bought one from him to and haven't got it yet so I'm just wondering.


----------



## DMB14

I think it was a scam. Oh well, I have his address and stuff, I'll try contacting him. He didn't respond to my lat email or PM, which I sent either last Monday or Tuesday. I don't think we'll be getting our laptops...


----------

